# what can i feed cichlids?



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

so i went to big als last night and got some new tank mates. i got 3 assorted african cichlids and 1 Elongatus Mpanga, http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/142226-pseudotropheus-sp-elongatus-mpanga/

i told him i had fresh water fish 3 pictus cat fish 4 tiger barbs and 2 Australian rainbow fish. i asked if the cichlids can eat the same flake and was told yes.

is this true? or did he mean flake food but specific flake foods for cichlids?

i currently have omega one natural protein formula for all tropical fish. http://www.omegasea.net/products.html "the first one listed".

im thinking i now have to feed to types of flake food now. or is there one i can feed them all with?

any suggestions welcomed


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

oh man...prepare yourself for a new tank...you can't mix assorted african cichlids or cichlids in general with barbs and other tropical fish. They are super aggressive. Even if they can coexist with each other now...the cichlids will kill the barbs once they get bigger.

As for food, cichlids eat EVERYTHING. It can range from bloodworms, daphnia, cucumber, general flake food, anything. Only wilds or the instant descendants of wilds are more picky with food.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks for the info. i was thinking of doing a cichlid tank but the guy was like dont mix the type of cichlids (like African with African only) then they would be ok. but i have been doing some reading and am thinking ya maybe not the best idea i ever had. they tank looks great with the different colors and shapes of fish but i guess i will have to think about another tank for just them.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

African cichlids shouldnt get too much protein such as bloodworms and high protein flake/pellets. They can get "bloat" and die. Their long digestive tracts are adapted to a diet high in vegetation since they eat algae in the wild afterall. I would feed them a mix of veggie flakes or dainichi if you have the budget for it (quite pricey but you pay for what you get, it's pretty good stuff) and also NLS cichlid formula. You will definitely need a new tank and african cichlid tanks are usually overstocked to help spread out aggression so overfiltration as well as effective biological filtration is mandatory.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

oh boy, I have a mpanga (thats the consensus anyway). He is an asshole to my frontosa and venustus, and he is 1/2 size of the fron and 1/3 of the venustus. 

the front is from lake tanganyika though, so african, but not same lake african,



Enjoy the barbs while they last!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> Enjoy the barbs while they last!


I feel bad for those barbs now lol. if you wanna get rid of em, just give em to me lol


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Simple answer - feed your cichlids new life spectrum.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

All my fish get NLS cichlid pellets they also make flake food I feed all my cats,Jds , mollys what have you, and their colors pop. I feed earthworms and bloodworms as a treat once a week Even the shrimp go crazy for them.


----------

